# What's it worth.? Lima GOLDEN SERIES MILITARZUG SET



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all, Im new to the froum. I joined as i wanted to find out what a few bits i have is worth.

First of all i have got a Lima Golden Series Militarzug Leopold K5 Railway Gun Train Set, I would like to know what it's worth.? I will let the pictures do the talking as i only know what i have searched over the past few days.

I have seen that a few on ebay have been going for $550 and $449 is this right as i dont think so 

Any help that would be great (sorry for large images) :thumbsup:

Mod edit: reduced size of pictures


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

those prices on ebay are what they are asking. if you search completed auctions one recently ended for $92.00 but the engine shell had a crack in it and was used. I would say that the set is probably worth $200-$250


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah i understand what they ask and what they get are two difffrent things.

Thanks for the quick reply :thumbsup:

This set is in mint condition.

If anybody has got anything to add tho this that would be great :thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I reduced the size of your pictures.


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I reduced the size of your pictures.


Thats great thank you!


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to the forum......I saw a set somewhat like shown in the pictures that had a asking price of $150.


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

Carl said:


> Welcome to the forum......I saw a set somewhat like shown in the pictures that had a asking price of $150.


Thank you, I did base my pictures around a set i seen on ebay, Okay seams as if they vary in price then. 

I got a few more pictures if anybody wants to see :thumbsup:


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Of course we want to see! Nice looking set, BTW!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

really its worth what people (the market) is willing to support....


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

Some more pictures :thumbsup:










































































Anything else feel free to pm me.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

its an awesome set I really like the gun.


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

brylerjunction said:


> its an awesome set I really like the gun.


It is a nice set, Saddly i wont use it like many other stuff i got. I think im going to put it up for sale. Just don't know a price.


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

This set will be going up for sale in the next few days, I really dont know a price yet as they seam to be going for all diffrent prices!

Feel free to drop me a PM if your interested and maybe we can come up with something.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I agree with bryler, I am one who always collects odd ball trains and things


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> I agree with bryler, I am one who always collects odd ball trains and things


Is this odd enough for you


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Oddly yeas its barely odd enough...only if it had a tri-axleating trans quantum power core...that would fit the bill perfictly!!!


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> Oddly yeas its barely odd enough...only if it had a tri-axleating trans quantum power core...that would fit the bill perfictly!!!


:laugh:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sci-fi reference  but yea if I had the green id buy it from you anyways, you should get anywahere from $60 - $100 I would think


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Wow, I remember back in the mid-1980s seeing that set in the Lima catalog! Your photos bring back some good memories whne model railroading was not nearly as expensive as today.


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> Sci-fi reference  but yea if I had the green id buy it from you anyways, you should get anywahere from $60 - $100 I would think


Ah right :laugh: 

Like i say AGAIN they seam to be going for all diffrent prices, I would like somewere between £100 - £150 GBP. I think ill run it through UK ebay and see whats what. 

Pleas if anybody would like this set please PM as i wont be sticking around :thumbsup:


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

Now on Ebay :thumbsup:

Please check "Market place For Sale Elsewhere"

Were you will find the ebay link.

Big thanks to everyone for helping me out :thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice looking train. Do you have any idea how old it is? I ask because the couplers look to be a pretty old style. What scale do you have here? pete


----------



## LA94Ccfc (Aug 23, 2012)

norgale said:


> Nice looking train. Do you have any idea how old it is? I ask because the couplers look to be a pretty old style. What scale do you have here? pete



Thanks, I think it's 1980's and HO :thumbsup:


----------

